# I Bought Something, I Bought Something



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Last summer was my last watch purchase (for myself anyway). After my Seamaster stopped I had been thinking about short term replacement. I have been looking on and off and decided I should get something I wanted anyway. For my price range this pretty much meant a G10. One came along that really caught my eye and I grabbed it. From the ones I have seen on the net, this one differs in that it has a fairly new issue date of 2006. It is in new condition and seems to be genuine. It fits me much better than the RN diver I got last year. Anyway it should get the job done. 





































Later,

William


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

They are cool watches & for not much money .. congrats. Had one several years ago, but found it too small ..


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Vince. My wrist is small enough that this looks fine. The RN diver I had was ok for length and width but the lugs didn't drop down enough and the caseback made it sit too high above my boney little wrist. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

good watches a bit of a classic if you ask me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice purchase Will. 

Thanks for the inspiration, I've just got one of my G10s out, stuck it on a Bond Nato and am wearing it now.

You'll probably find the G10 to be very light to wear and pretty darned accurate.

Enjoy it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm happy with this one. I had a Marathon navigator and couldn't bond with it. I like the idea of having a real military watch. They've been making these things for decades now, there must be a reason.  I seem to be rambling now, I had better stop typing. 










Later,

William


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

The G10 has an honesty and quality that really is timeless, (forgive the pun), great watch to use as a day to day beater. Always wondered what the lume is like though? On the modern battlefield a bright lume probably isn't a good idea with image intensifiers about? (Or so I would think?)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The lume in these watches is not super bright. If you move between bright and dark frequently, it is hard (impossible for me) to see it. When in the dark and your eyes have adjusted, it is easy enough to read. Tritium tube watches are much brighter. Tritium differs from Luminova in the respect that you can't see it glow in weak shadow cover.

Later,

William


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

I like that, very clean and simple design. Are they quartz I guess, judging by what looks like a battery cover. Looks good on that strap too, nice choice.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

They are an unobtrusive and easy to read little watch. Yes it is a quartz, look at the lower dial.  All of the G10s have been quartz. That NATO strap is standard issue that comes with the watch. 

Later,

William


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's mine...










Untraditionally, on a leather bund. Took some jigger-pokery with a scalpel and some strong glue to get the strap over the fixed bars but I like it enough for it to stay permanent.

Great for in the workshop or the garden, where you don't want to subject an automatic to strong vibrations, such as using powertools or a hammer and chisel.

The Tritium Lume's pretty much all gone now. This one is from 1980 and is still beating strong.

It's a tough little soldier!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hmm, 1980, the heavier case version.  It's nice these things are so available. You can get a real military stainless steel Swiss made issue watch for around the price of a couple of Timexs. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Yes it is a quartz, look at the lower dial.


DOH!!

Thats what I get for looking on the forum on my ipod, whilst in bed and falling asleep :sleep1:


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Hmm, 1980, the heavier case version.  It's nice these things are so available. You can get a real military stainless steel Swiss made issue watch for around the price of a couple of Timexs.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Yes! Glad you noticed, William. I wasn't sure at first if it were the chunkier case or not, as I had nothing to compare it to at the time. But that's what I wanted, even at the expense of bright lume. It's age gives it a bit of character.


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice on the Bund strap!


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

well done william. looks in excellent condition. ive got 2 g10's a date and a non date. i love them and keep going back to them. everything i want in a watch and nothing i dont. rugged as anything, and pretty good looking too. i still think these are massively underrated compared to alot of other stuff out there. all the best

dave


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Thanks.  I've had this for 26 days now and it seems to be the most accurate watch I have. I set it by the NIST server and it has not changed at all. I'm happy to have a quartz that consistent, considering how inexpensive it was. 

Later,

William


----------



## morri (Jan 9, 2009)

+1 For the bund strap, nice combo


----------



## morri (Jan 9, 2009)

+1 for the bund strap, Ilike that


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thinking about getting a new one of these - anyone know about water resistance?


----------

